# GOP will make health care law first target



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*GOP will make health care law first target *

San Jose Mercury News - Jennifer Steinhauer, Robert Pear - ‎1 hour ago‎
WASHINGTON -- Soon after the 112th Congress convenes Wednesday, Republicans in the House plan to make good on a campaign promise that helped vault many new members to victory: voting to repeal President Barack ... 
Will the GOP keep its promises? Stay tuned MiamiHerald.com

New Congress makes compromise crucial for Obama USA Today

Go for it.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Like Rush says, "Make Obama veto it...make the Democrats defend it...often."


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

WE need to SUPPORT all the polititions that support repealing this crap law and work like hell to defeat any polition that supports it.


----------

